# Adding olive oil to your diet may reduce your risk of stroke



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Adding olive oil to your diet may reduce your risk of stroke, a new study suggests by Ellin Holohan HealthDay Reporter HealthDay News) -Adding olive oil to your diet may reduce your risk of stroke, a new study suggests. Researchers found that older people who used olive oil intensively — meaning they regularly cooked with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

